# New dog



## btg-ducky (Jun 7, 2005)

everlast1 said:


> Your calling me out :lol: :lol: You're hilarious I trained and trialed my first dog (lab) back in the early seventies, probably long before you were born. Didn't trial long because I don't care for the rules ( I enjoy and require dogs that can think and hunt by themselves ) nor did I care for the people involved. I can see the latter hasn't changed. And after having guided bird hunts ( waterfowl and upland ) all over this country and others, for extremely wealthy clients, I have been exposed to many dogs ( few really good, most mediocre at best) most of which had pedigree's and titles as long as my arm. There's one other thing I"ve learned after hunting some of the finest clubs and properties this country has to offer,the guys yappin and blowing off about their dogs are usually the one's with real crocodiles.


So like I figured you'll sit behind your computer and type but won't get off your butt and come prove you know what your doing or talking about. A 1970's Trial champion would be lucky if he'd make it through the second series of trial now and it might be considered lucky for it to pass a MH test. Huge differance in training abilities of dog owners and pro's today compared to then. It's evident you haven't advanced with the times in the approach to training. 

I'm not going to brag about going places or with the people I've been with out proving it so enjoy a couple of pics of me.


















Here's my dog


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey btg, Thanks for the pics! Which one are you? Jerry Garcia? Or the guy with the camera? :lol: I assume the camera since you said you were filming Branta.

Do you read PM's. I sent you a PM but never got a response.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

Fishnmachine said:


> I got a new puppy last summer and how I did it was I would shoot .22 along with a ball at about 12 weeks-14 weeks, she did not really retreve well at that age, but I would get her all excited somehow, then I would work up to a 20 gague with the same method over the next month or two, and by 5 months I could shoot right next to her with a shotgun no problem, it does not teach them to be a non slip dog, but that is for later after they get the retreving part of it down. It only took one grouse when she was young and we would walk/hunt to get her to relate the sound with a bird, I just can't wait until duck season to try it all out.


I think this about gets it. I did the same, basically, but used a starter pistol initially. By 4 months my lab was chasing down clipped pigeons after 12 guage fire while at my side. Seriously, this is a good way. No shock or upset, just acclimation moving to anticipation over time . . .


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

works been killing me so I haven't been around too much. (missed out on my annual "across the creek" hunt yesterday and I'm not happy! and seeing how these dog threads are heading south doesn't help my disposition any). 

so getting back on, I usually direct my attention to those threads with the most views.

"Most views" to a mod is like Smokey the bear seeing a column of smoke- where's there's smoke, there soon is fire! and it appears I wouldn't be dissapointed any.

Let's steer this back on track and keep the discussions on topic and show each other a certain level of respect please. Even if you disagree and keep the personal stuff out of the open forums. I hate locking things down, sending pm's, basically... don't make me work!

thanks


----------



## bandseeker (Dec 11, 2006)

I Would Go With Smart Works ,also Join A Local Club The Glhrc Is A Good One Great People And They Will Help You Out .good Luck With Your New Dawg


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

Well!I just read all the replies,I'd go with Bmac,btg-ducky',Steelhead-Fred,and Bandseeker.I'm very active with GLHRC,and yes,they are very helpful.Another book I'd recommend is "The Ten Minute Retriever"by John&Amy Dahl,and Butch Goodwins book.The training of a good retriever takes time.Don't be misled by the title ten minute retriever,that's training session time. Good-Luck!


----------

